# PC Aufrüsten



## Yunto (23. Dezember 2014)

*PC Aufrüsten*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe vor demnächst mal meinen PC aufzurüsten.
Jetzt frage ich mich was am sinnvollsten ist.

Zu meinem PC:
Prozessor:       Intel I5-2500K
GraKa:            Sapphire Radeon HD 6970
Mainboard:     Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 B3
Ram:               8GB Kingston
Festplatte:      Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Netzteil: 700W BeQuiet

Hab den Boxed kühler beim Prozessor dran gelassen und nichts übertaktet.
Nun frage ich mich wo es sich am meisten Lohnt aufzurüsten.
Ob ich mir eine SSD zulegen oder vielleicht die GraKa aufrüsten sollte, oder 2 GraKa im CrossfireX betreiben sollte.

Ich habe vor mit dem PC zu zocken (Counter Strike Global Offensive, Counter Strike Source, League of Legends, PayDay2, Assassins Creed Unity) und sobald ich eine bessere Internet Leitung habe, habe ich vor zu Streamen bzw. allgemein mehr Aufzunehmen.
Ach ja momentan habe ich 2 Monitore angeschlossen (Beide 1920 x 1080 und Hauptmonitor zum Zocken läuft auf 144Hz)
Ich hoffe mit den Informationen kann mir geholfen werden nicht an der Falschen stelle aufzurüsten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich würde bei der Grafikkarte ansetzen, Eine Radeon R9 280X oder R9 290. Je nach Budget eventuell auch eine NVIDEA GTX 970. Eine SSD ist zwar schöner Luxus, muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ja sehe ich auch so. Deine CPU und der Rest passen noch ganz gut. 
Die Grafikkarte ist mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr auf der höhe.
Wie hoch liegt denn dein Budget?


----------



## Yunto (23. Dezember 2014)

Budget ist ab nächsten Monat bei so 300-400€
Glaube damit sollte man was ordentliches anfangen können.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2014)

Ne AMD R9 290 kostet ab 250-260€. Ich hab grad eine Asus OC-Version geholt für 260€, und Asus gibt grad noch 30€ Cashback, also effektiv nur 230€. Die GTX 970 gibt es ab 300-310€, die ist keine 10% schneller - also an sich zu teuer. Aber dafür braucht die je nach dem, welche R9 290 man genau hat, 50-100W weniger Strom bei Last. Wenn man jetzt im Schnitt vlt 2-3 Std pro Tag spielt, ist die AMD immer noch "billiger", aber so oder so wäre die GTX 970 auch gut. Mehr als ne GTX 970 würde ich aber nicht nehmen. Die etwas bessere AMD R9 290X kostet zwar auch nur 300-350€, aber die braucht dann doch zu viel Strom.

Dann lieber ne R9 290 oder GTX 970 plus noch eine SSD mit 256GB für 90-100€, zB Crucial MX100 oder ADATA SP900. Letztere hätte schon einen Adapterrahmen dabei für Gehäuse, die keinen 2,5 Zoll-Platz haben, sondern nur die für HDD üblichen 3,5 Zoll


----------



## Yunto (23. Dezember 2014)

Ok
Also ich bin momentan am überlegen zwischen

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC-Edition 4.0 GB OC Enthusiast PCIe Grafikkarte | eBay
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce OC-Edition 4.0 GB OC Enthusiast PCIe Grafi... | eBay
ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC Grafikkarte,>>> g

Wie gesagt würde die neue GraKa sowieso erst nächsten Monat bestellen.
Kennt ihr sonst noch seiten die etwas Günstiger sind oder habe ich schon die besten Preise gefunden?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2014)

Also, kannst ja mal bei Geizhals Deutschland schauen.

Wie das dann in 2-4 Wochen aussieht kann man natürlich jetzt noch nicht sagen - die Asus zB war bis Anfang Dezember noch eher eine der teuersten R9 290 - evlt. startet jetzt quasi ein Ausverkauf, weil bald die neuen AMD-Karten kommen werden. Also, RELATIV bald - nen genauen Termin kennt man noch nicht.  

Ach ja: pass aber wegen der Länge der Grafikkarten auf! Bei Geizhals stehen die dabei. Die Sapphire zB ist wohl eine der leisesten auch wg. 3 Lüftern (die brauchen nicht so schnell drehen wie 2 oder gar nur einer), aber die ist auch etwas über 30cm lang.


Und wenn eine R9 290 eher 280-300€ kostet, dann würd ich eher eine GTX 970 nehmen.


----------



## Yunto (23. Dezember 2014)

Danke 

Weißt du zufällig wie groß der Unterschied zwischen 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist und ob sich da die ~30€ mehr lohnen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2014)

Also, vom Takt her sind das nur 6% - d.h. im Spiel sind es dann maximal auch 6%, das merkst Du eigentlich so gut wie nicht, vor allem da das Leistungsplus idR eher geringer ist als das Taktplus.


----------



## Yunto (23. Dezember 2014)

Ok also ist die normale Windforce gut genug.
Dann werde ich das mal in der nächsten Zeit beobachten und ich gehe mal davon aus das ich auch die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 nächsten Monat bestellen werde.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Beratung 

Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich


----------



## Yunto (23. Dezember 2014)

Ok ich bin mir doch nicht sooo sicher ob die GraKa in mein Gehäuse passen wird da ich ~30cm ausgemessen habe und die Karte 31cm Lang ist.
Weiß nicht ob das so passen wird.
Bin doch noch am überlegen ob ich dann nicht lieber diese nehmen sollte
MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB DDR5 günstig kaufen
Vom Strom her ist das kein Problem ich habe ja sowieso ein 700W BeQuiet Netzteil drin.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2014)

Jo, die MSI ist auch gut. Wegen des Stroms isses halt so, dass du nach 2-3 Jahren Nutzung dann eben vlt. draufzahlst. Hängt davon ab, wie viel Du spielst. Sagen wir mal JEDEN Tag im Schnitt ne Stunde, dann bist nach 3 Jahren halt bei ca 35€ bei 30 Cent/KWh. Das ist quasi nix bei 3 jahren. Aber wenn du wiederum im Schnitt gleich 3 Std täglich spielst, sind es halt schnell 100€ mehr nur an Strom.


PS: vergiss nicht, nachdem die Karte angekommen ist, ne mail an Information@hardwareversand.de mit Deiner Kunden-, Bestell- und Rechnungsnummer zu senden und die Keys für die Never Settle Aktion anzufordern - da bekommst Du dann Civilization Beyond Earth plus 3 Wahlgames von hier https://www.amd4u.com/radeonrewards/  kostenlos zur Karte dazu.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Dezember 2014)

Was die Never Settle Aktion betrifft, konnte ich nur die 3 Wahlspiele wählen, mit dem geschickten Code. Beyond Earth konnte ich dann nicht mehr mit auswählen. Ich weiß nicht ob da bei mir ein Fehler vorlag oder bei denen. Auf jeden Fall genau durchlesen!


----------



## thisisnotagame (24. Dezember 2014)

Wie wäre es denn erst mal Geld für einen gescheiten CPU Kühler zu sparen?
Kann kaum glauben das Leute hier echt erst eine Grafikkarte vorschlagen...tschuldigt aber das kann echt nicht wahr sein!
CPU Kühler danach kannst du dein System immer noch mit Grafik Power vollstopfen.

"Hab den Boxed kühler beim Prozessor dran gelassen und nichts übertaktet."
"und sobald ich eine bessere Internet Leitung habe, habe ich vor zu Streamen bzw. allgemein mehr Aufzunehmen."
"Ich hoffe mit den Informationen kann mir geholfen werden nicht an der Falschen stelle aufzurüsten."

So wie ich das verstehe willst du mehr Leistung, du willst ein schnelleres System und da ist dein Geld in einem anständigen  CPU Kühler wie beispielsweise einem Noctua und einer SSD besser aufgehoben.
Grafikkarte kommt immer an letzer Stelle! An erster Steht das Mainboard das ja anscheinend gut genug ist dann CPU+Ramm+Kühlung gefolgt von einem ++ PSU mit genug Leistung und erst dann kommt die Grafik.
Wer wirklich Geld einsparen möchte holt sich einen 25 Euro Tower sägt paar löcher rein bohrt ein wenig und kauft zusätzlich billige Lüfter, jedoch würde ich auch hier sagen das sich eine Investition von ca. 200 Euro für einen guten Tower mit ausreichend Luftzirkulation mehr lohnt als sich eine top aktuelle Grafikkarte einzubauen und mit einem "BOXED" Kühler die Mühle zu betreiben.
Die Leistung des Boxed Kühlers ist in etwa genau so, als ob man auf eine Kartoffel Wärmeleitpaste schmiert und die auf den CPU legt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2014)

Die Graka ist doch hier der Schwachpunkt für Gaming - da bringen ein 0,1Ghz mehr Takt auch nicht viel.  Und auch fürs Aufnehmen: ob er da nun nen 2500k mit Standardtakt oder 1Ghz mehr hat, das spielt doch keine so große Rolle..  

zudem:  er hat doch 300-400€...   da ist doch locker Graka UND Kühler drin, falls man überakten will. Wenn er jetzt gesagt hätte, dass die Spieleleistung ihm völlig reicht, er aber bei der Aufnahme Probleme hat oder so und nur 150€ locker machen: DANN wäre Dein Einwand okay.


Also: entweder Graka + ein Kühler, um zu übertakten (da reicht ein Brocken oder Macho aber völlig aus, ca 40€) oder aber Graka + SSD. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass der Takt ihm für die Aufnahme so viel bringt, und würde eher Graka und SSD nehmen. Aber vlt. hat da ja einer Erfahrung mit dem Szenario und weiß es genauer?


Auf keinen Fall aber sollte man nur wegen dem Kühler ne schwächere Graka nehmen - das wäre Unfug. Nen Kühler kann man zur Not auch noch leicht nachrüsten, bei der Graka hast Du aber dann einen relativ hohen Verlust, wenn du schon 2-3 Monate nach dem Kauf erneut eine neue holst



Ach ja: kann man mit dem Board überhaupt übertakten?


----------



## Yunto (25. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem board kann ich übertakten das ist kein Problem und auch sehr einfach damit 

Meine CPU Auslastung ist nie über 10-20% wenn ich am zocken bin, im Teamspeak,  Browser offen habe, WMP am laufen ist und auch wenn ich den stream an hatte 
Ich habe öfters schon test streams gemacht aber es hängt wirklich nur an meiner Internet Verbindung das da keine gescheite Qualität durchkommt.

Ich habe keine performance Einbrüche während des streams nur dir laggs machen es unmöglich.

Ich wüsste auch nicht warum ich durch den boxed kühler an Leistung verlieren sollte.
Mein CPU kommt auch unter Voll last nicht über 50-60°

An meinem Gehäuse sind auch 3 weitere Lüfter dran wobei 2 durchgehend laufen und der 3te sich anschaltet sobald es zu warm wird.

Ich zocke in der Woche nach der Arbeit meistens noch so ca 2-4 Stunden und am Wochenende wenn nichts zu tun ist kann es durchaus mal sein das der Rechner 8-14 Stunden läuft.

Ich weiß halt nicht ob die Gigabyte GTX 970 passen wird.
Weiß jemand ob man falls sie nicht passen sollte die zurückschicken kann.

Vielen Dank für eure mühe


----------



## Fabus001 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe auch vor meinen Pc aufzurüsten.

Jetzige Komponenten: Asus M4A77T/USB3
                                    4GB Kingston
                                    Radeon HD550
                                    AMD Phenom ii X4 945 Prozessor 3GHz
                                    Jersey 450w Netzteil

Ich wollte auf 8GB Kingston und eine Asus R9 290x 4GB aufrüsten.
Brach ich nen anderes Netzteil oder auch nen anderes Mainboard.
Wenn ja welches? Und reicht der Prozessor für aktuelle Titel aus?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Dezember 2014)

Fabus001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch vor meinen Pc aufzurüsten.
> 
> Jetzige Komponenten: Asus M4A77T/USB3
> ...


Der Prozessor wird auf jeden Fall bremsen, da lohnt sich die 290X nicht wirklich. Maximal eine 280 oder 280X. Ein neues Netzteil wird auch fällig werden, schon alleine wegen den Stromanschlüssen und dem Stromverbrauch der neuen Karte.

Das Mainboard könntest Du behalten.


----------



## Yunto (26. Dezember 2014)

Wäre ganz lieb bevor ein neues Fass geöffnet wird, dass das alte erstmal leer gemacht wird


----------



## Alisis1990 (26. Dezember 2014)

@Yunto
Also ich denke das mit dem Umtausch kommt auf den Händler an. Mir wurde schon an den Kopf geworfen das wenn ich Hardware selber einbaue, dann ist sie vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen, weil ich sie beim Einbau ja kaputt gemacht haben könnte. Bei dem wo ich jetzt seid vielen Jahren meine Hardware kaufe, ist es egal. (Bei dem kostet der Einbau aber auch nichts extra). Frag doch hakt da nach wo du die Karte bestellen bzw. kaufen willst.


----------



## Fabus001 (26. Dezember 2014)

@Shorty484
Danke für den Tipp. Ich hatte vor mir dann in einem halben oder 3/4 Jahr einen neuen Prozessor von AMD zukaufen. Und ich hab schon ein gutes Netzteil mit genügend Power und allen Anschlüssen im Blick.

Mehr wollte ich auch nicht Fragen und wenn man dann ein neues Mainboard für den neuen Prozessor braucht kann man das ja immer noch kaufen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2014)

Yunto schrieb:


> Ich weiß halt nicht ob die Gigabyte GTX 970 passen wird.
> Weiß jemand ob man falls sie nicht passen sollte die zurückschicken kann.


 Zurücksenden geht natürlich - aber miss mal lieber vorher nach. Es gibt Shops, die schon ein bisschen was von der Rückerstattung abziehen, nur weil das Produkt sichtbar benutzt wurde.


----------



## Yunto (28. Dezember 2014)

Ok ich habe noch mal genauer nachgemessen und 31cm sind zu lang.

Gibt es noch nennenswerte alternativen anstatt " 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) " da diese wohl erst Mitte Januar wieder bestellbar wird.

Welche Marken sind den z.B. bei der GTX970er reihe noch gut vertreten?
Gigabyte fällt durch die Größe ja leider raus. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

P.S.: Wenn dann würde ich auch die von MSI erst bestellen wenn die wieder für 340€ angeboten wird.


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Yunto schrieb:


> Ok ich habe noch mal genauer nachgemessen und 31cm sind zu lang.
> 
> Gibt es noch nennenswerte alternativen anstatt " 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) " da diese wohl erst Mitte Januar wieder bestellbar wird.
> 
> ...




Ich würde dir als Alternative folgende empfelen: 4096MB Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 
Ist ebenso im Idle lautlos, da sich die Lüfter ausschalten. Da sich die Lüfter erst bei 60(?) Grad einschalten und die ist um einiges Günstiger


----------



## Yunto (28. Dezember 2014)

Ok danke 

Hab mir auch mal ein paar Test zu der Palit durchgelesen und werde diese Karte bestellen.
Ich werde sie erst um 24Uhr bestellen da ich beim Midnightshopping die Versandkosten spare. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

